# Strange leaf growing on Angraecum



## caffeine93 (Jun 15, 2022)

I've bought this Angraecum eburneum var. xerophyllum some two months ago and it came with two growths: one normal and one in this bizarre form you can see on the left. I've repotted them from spaghnum moss into a mix of pumice and clay pebbles (I grow most of my orchids in this inorganic mix and they do really well). For a few weeks, they did nothing, I guess until they got used to the transplanted medium, but now both of them are producing new roots as well as old root tips which are coming to life and growing in the pot. The "normal" growth is starting to put out a new leaf as well, but the small one doesn't seem to be able to put out a leaf as it has nowhere to come from? The opening of this "deformed" growth seems to be too narrow for a leaf to fit through.

Has anyone seen something like this (apparently it can be a result of hormones they add to the plants when flasking?)? Is there a way to resolve it by cutting the "deformed leaf" vertically somehow?


----------



## MourningStar (Jun 16, 2022)

I’ve had this happen to a few of my laelias over the years, from everything I’ve read and understand it’s nothing untoward, but a benign mutation during cell division in the growing leaf 
You can remove it if you want to, but it’s not necessary


----------



## caffeine93 (Jun 16, 2022)

MourningStar said:


> I’ve had this happen to a few of my laelias over the years, from everything I’ve read and understand it’s nothing untoward, but a benign mutation during cell division in the growing leaf
> You can remove it if you want to, but it’s not necessary


Thanks for the reply! I'll just leave it as it is then and see how it progresses, I've checked it today and it's continuing to grow new roots, a new tip is now protruding from the base of the plant, so seems promising.


----------

